# [Heisec] Handy als TAN-Generator



## Newsfeed (21 Dezember 2012)

Die 1822direkt-Bank bietet ein Verfahren an, um transaktionsgebundene TANs mit dem Smartphone zu erzeugen. Die Daten hierfür werden per QR-Code übertragen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

